# how would you clean door shuts



## ozzyboy (Jul 14, 2008)

hi,looking for advice on cleaning door shuts.never been doe before so original grease is still on hinges.how do you rise off without getting interior wet?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

well i get a spray bottle and spray the inners with water,my rinse

then use the 2 buvcket method with shampoo solution

then rinse with a spray bottle :lol:


but seen lot on here using various brushes to do the inner doors and arches, and All purpose cleaner for the grease

would like to know 100% best way aswell, as i am still learning aswell


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Whichever way you do them, make sure you re-grease 

I repeat, make sure you re-grease


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

if your doing the interior too.

i normally just cover the shuts in apc and jet off with an angled lance only light mist gets into the car so if your shampooing it would make no difference


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

i personally don't trust myself with a hose or PW lance on the shuts.
For me, what i use depends on how bad/dirty they are.

I use either AG Engine & Machine Cleaner, or APC (normally diluted 4:1), then agitate with Swissvax style brushes , then wipe down with damp MF's then dry off with clean MF.

It does mean more work, and more dirty MF's but i can make sure i can get every little nook and cranny doing it that way, without getting my interior soaked


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I normally do as above^ (except I use b&q paint brushes)
Sometimes though,If I have to wash some mucky sods car I employ pump sprayers,one with apc in one with plain water in.
Spray on,aggitate,rinse off,dry,(wax,if its my car lol).


----------



## VWR Lupo (Apr 10, 2009)

I have used baby wipes before to get into those hard areas and a shammy. Then I used AG super resin polish, it worked a treat!

I have also used baby wipes in the engine bay - They can really clean anything :lol:


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I spray with the likes of megs APC or megs super degreaser or autosmart G101 then agitate with a swissvax brush then jet wash off starting from the top and moving to the bottom. I always start the flow of water away from the door shut then move it in, that way it reduces any spray into the car. As mentioned above its only a very light mist that can go into the car and if you are cleaning the inside anyway it doesnt matter. Using the jet wash is really the best way to get all the dirt out.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

ianking said:


> I spray with the likes of megs APC or megs super degreaser or autosmart G101 then agitate with a swissvax brush then jet wash off starting from the top and moving to the bottom. I always start the flow of water away from the door shut then move it in, that way it reduces any spray into the car. As mentioned above its only a very light mist that can go into the car and if you are cleaning the inside anyway it doesnt matter. Using the jet wash is really the best way to get all the dirt out.


Just like that!:thumb:


----------



## keyd (Mar 28, 2009)

Personally I just use a sponge or mitt with my normal shampoo do all the door shuts close the doors and let water flow all around the door as this ends up going on the door shuts anyway and mine are always lovely and clean (and now all polished and waxed too)


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

i have two big pressure sprayers. One with surfex cut 10:1 and the other with britta filter water.

I spray with the surfex, agitate with a brush if really mingin' but ususally not needed, then spray with water.

I'm currently using up my AG alloy wheel seel to shine and seal the door shuts. ( i mean it is next to useless as a wheel sealant and i want to use it up).


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Surfex HD makes extremely light work of grease on hinges: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=112073

Which makes it excellent as sometimes if your using APC and hit the hinges you have to stop because of grease contamination, Surfex HD reduces the chances of that :thumb:

I bet optimum no rinse with a microfibre is excellent on the door shuts


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Put MFs, drying towels etc onto the seats to catch any water that does get in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

matt1263 said:


> Put MFs, drying towels etc onto the seats to catch any water that does get in.


I tear up the local buy and sell paper and put that down :lol:


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

haha u have an elastoplast on yer paintbrush. good idea though i may copy it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

HalfordsShopper said:


> haha u have an elastoplast on yer paintbrush. good idea though i may copy it.


its brown masking tape 

Its a bit more dense than the clear stuff so stops the metal going through and provides a small "cushion" 

I don't usually wear the poncy gloves but I put them on expecting to get the tissues out and wipe the grease off that way, I was close to not bothering with surfex


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

i wouldn't balme you for wearing gloves. Some of the stuff i've used has left my hands dry with the skin pealing off for days afterwards. I allways mean to weat them but usually forget.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

I dilute g101, spray, brush and rinse.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Don't forget to oil the hinges though.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

I use Ferrosol on all our door hinges now (its like WD-40 in consistency, if you don't know what its like), much much nicer to look at and doesn't bugger up cloths etc.


----------

